
10 JavaScript concepts you need to know for interviews - sunnykgupta
https://www.codementor.io/arnavaggrwl/10-javascript-concepts-you-need-to-know-for-interviews-b6j6kp1y1
======
flavio81
It is strange that the author has not included the use of Promises and the
async keyword. Should be essential knowledge today.

> Value vs. Reference — Understand how objects, arrays, and functions are
> copied and passed into functions. Know that the reference is what's being
> copied. Understand that primitives are copied and passed by copying the
> value.

> Scope — Understand the difference between global scope, function scope, and
> block scope. Understand which variables are available where. Know how the
> JavaScript engine performs variable lookup.

I'd say the above two are essential to know in 99% of programming languages
out there.

